
Weather control as a service: The scaling and seeding of cloud infrastructure - ChrisArchitect
https://increment.com/cloud/weather-control-as-a-service/
======
nodesocket
"Google’s control over images and information about its data centers was so
strict that rumors that the company literally erased its data centers from
satellite views on Google Maps abounded."

When I was in Omaha NE for the Berkshire Hathaway shareholders meeting, we
decided to drive by the Google data center in Council Bluffs Iowa. Not much to
see except a very notable security kiosk at the front and a large industrial
building.

